# Koda training



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Koda has been at the trainer for 3 weeks now and I miss her sooooooo much. She was very shy and reserved when she first got got there and Jerry wasn't to sure how things would go. She is settling in very well and making new friends and most important her relationship with Jerry is growing. He said she is a different dog than what he saw day one. I miss her like crazy but Cookie and Jerry take some of the pain away by calling often with updates and sending pics... its also helps knowing she will be happier and will only bring us closer together. Yesterday he put her on two birds and he said she did well searching and chasing but she still need some confidence for doing it on her own... said he will send some pics today. Well here are some pics of her learning whoa hope you guys enjoy them  more to come....


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

Love it! I know you miss her like crazy, but I know you are comforted knowing she's with such amazing people  Keep the updates coming! She looks great! 

PS How's the baby doing?


----------



## mommaofalot (Apr 10, 2014)

Cookie and Jerry's house is her home away from home... she just forgot I guess that's where she came from lol... Oh my new little red devil... her shark attacks are definitely different than Koda... he favorite place to nip is the back of the arm  ... She is learning kisses instead of bites but sometimes takes extra time to drag her from the sharks. I don't know why but I drives me nuts when I try to explain shark attacks and people say oh so just normal puppy nipping... Oh my if they only knew!!!! Sky is learning leave it, lay down, come and kisses. Having a harder time with leave it though lol. https://youtu.be/pEVbH_eE65k she also likes the treadmill https://youtu.be/f-aO6lNw3lI ... not sure if the links will work or not. Sky wasn't much of a snuggle bug when she came but I think I am winning her over


----------



## toadnmeme (Jun 7, 2014)

Oh my, she is so cute and doing so well!! I love the treadmill video ;D

I am feeling sympathetic to you missing Koda, my husband and I are leaving for a week long trip to Hawaii (thanks to frequent flyer miles, business trip, and grandparents). I know my kids will be fine with my parents, but I'm so worried about Ripley :-[ My niece is going to come stay with him and the crazy puppy is getting boarded because he's nuts and I don't want to subject my family to the puppy craziness for a week. Ripley is so attached to me, I'm a little worried about him getting depressed:-[. I'm going to miss my crazy dogs!


----------

